# Egyptian Law for Private business



## Prada (May 11, 2011)

Hi, there 

Does anyone know a simple way to start a restaurant business in Egypt for the foreigner such as Government rules and regulations .
lane:
Thank you


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Prada said:


> Hi, there
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to start a restaurant business in Egypt for the foreigner such as Government rules and regulations .
> lane:
> Thank you


It is a nightmare The economy is weak--why go through all that for a very low chance of success?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

There is no simple way to do anything in Egypt.. and with the crisis on now things can only be more difficult.

Maiden


----------

